# 1st Annual Kansas City Cigar Fest



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Who: 21 & Up
When: September 18th, 2010
Time: 2:00pm-10:00pm
Where: Beaumont Club's "The Backyard"
How much: Tickets are $45 (or $55 at the door*). Buy your tickets now! *Only 1000 tickets are available!
What do you get?: Each person will receive 4 premium hand rolled cigars, 2 drink tickets and a 1 raffle ticket. Raffle prizes will include cigars, t-shirts, ashtray trays and a signed box of cigars.
First Annual Kansas City Cigar Fest

Join us on September 18th for lots of exciting activities!

* Meet Hooters Calendar Girl Brittney Fultz!
* Meet Paolo Garzaroli, Owner of the Graycliff Cigar Company
* Master Cigar Roller Abel Laura will be rolling cigars
* Music via a live DJ
* MC Herman Johansen will guide the event
* Contests all day long, including a Long Ash Contest, Smoke Ring Contest and Fastest Cigar Smoker in the Midwest Title Contest
* "Miss KC Cigar" Title Contest
* Woodyard Barbeque Cook Off

Each person attending will receive a Graycliff cigar as one of their 4 cigars. Meet Paolo Garrazoli, owner of The Graycliff Cigar Company, along with Master Cigar Roller, Abel Laura. Abel is the son of the late, Avelino Laura, once Fidel Castro's personal cigar roller and he also help create the original Cohiba cigar from Cuba. Abel will be rolling cigars throughout the event

Raffle prizes also include a box of God of Fire Cigars, Prometheus and Xikar cutters and lighters, and a limited edition humidor filled with cigars, a $600 value. We will be giving away over $40,000 worth of cigars and raffle prizes.


----------

